# New Truck and Plow



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

I picked up a new Dodge Cummins last week. Its a 08 6.7 Cummins with the new 6 speed auto. So far I love it. I had a western wideout installed and I have used it once. So far so good.


















Also put some wings on the Boss V.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

nice ram!!


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats my dream truck, Do those wings retract like the blizzard?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

cool truck..... love the chocolate baby more!!!! got 3 of 'em !!!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

nice trucks that dodge and western is sweet


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice trucks!payup


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

same as an XLS or what?

nice truck watch the turbo o it they have had problems with them so far. and the oil change needed thing too.

really nice truck. let me know how you like the 6 spd auto.

thanks


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice trucks, I have that same mini light bar.


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

did you do any mods on the front suspension being that its a diesel with the weight of the plow or does it have ballast in the pic,reason Im asking is I just bought the same truck but gas with a mvp thats a little lighter and mine seems to squat a little ?


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks great, let us know how the Wideout is. Bet you will love the truck, love mine. The Boss looks great too! I can't find the Boss wings on the website, how did you get a hold of them? I wanna do that to my poly 9'2" too.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Truck looks nice man. Might want to replace the cutting edge on the Boss V. Looks like only the wings are gonna touch the ground when you set it down. Nice though. I think you'll love the Blizz I mean Western. lol


----------



## pinepointe (Jan 3, 2006)

*Sweet*

I love that plow and truck. Not being rude, but how much did the new western plow set you back??


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice looking truck!

looking at the same truck tomorrow hopefully will be buying it. looks very nice!


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

*Nice wheel dude. How does that extended wing react to curbs????????????*


----------



## sailscall01 (Oct 19, 2005)

That is one great lookin set up!!!


----------

